# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  ارجو القاء عضويتى

## ابن ادريس

*فى بحر حبكم 
فى نهر ودكم 
ياريت لو فى ينبوع عشقكم 
فى سيول هواكم 
ولو حصا دربكم 
فى طريقكم 
فى سلة مشاعركم
 حلة حشاكم دخلو 
ارمونى فى 
فى خشم بابكم
بفرح بشوفتكم
وانتو داخلين 
ولا مارقين 
حبة فى تسالى
تلمس افواكم 
ثم ارمونى
يكفينى 
انتم 
تمام بدرى 
وصحية بدرى 
ورحينة عمرى 
بكم وليكم 
اضحك 
تتكون ابتسامتى 
حتة 
حتة
حتى 
تكتمل ضحكة 
شوف عينى
سكركم 
بقى عسل فى عسل 
احبابى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الليلة الحااااااااااااصل شنووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الليلة غايتو ما براك
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يا سلام عليك يا عوض خليت الناس يطلعوا مشاعرهم المكبوته في اولان لاين 

ابداع يا حبيب 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انت ملح وسكر وشطة المنبر
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*ياناس هو جوز بله جاهز أسف كسلاوى جاهز ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما شاء الله المحبة تتدفق أنهار ربنا يديم الحب والوفاق بين الجميع
شكرا ابن ادريس على دفق المشاعر
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*خفر سواحل النيل مطلوب منه ما يخلي واحد يقرب من البحر
*

----------


## ود الخلا

*في ستين 



سعيد السعودي من حساب ود الخلا
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*القاء من اللقاء طلبك مفروض حاول مرة اخري 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*انت العفاف لابسك وشاح ..
 نور الصباح شافك فرح 
 انت السمح وطبعك سمح


*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال عمران
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الليلة الحااااااااااااصل شنووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ما نحب ولا كيف يعنى ؟؟؟؟







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

الليلة غايتو ما براك



معاى هواك 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا سلام عليك يا عوض خليت الناس يطلعوا مشاعرهم المكبوته في اولان لاين 

ابداع يا حبيب 



اخوك مجنون 
مش ؟







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

انت ملح وسكر وشطة المنبر



وانت جلاكسينا
وناسينا 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابومنزر
					

ياناس هو جوز بله جاهز أسف كسلاوى جاهز ههههههههه



لا جوز الهند جاهز







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

ما شاء الله المحبة تتدفق أنهار ربنا يديم الحب والوفاق بين الجميع
شكرا ابن ادريس على دفق المشاعر



عبدو الدنيا برد قلت اللدفاء بيكم







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الخلا
					

في ستين 



سعيد السعودي من حساب ود الخلا



يااااااااااااااا انت 
يااااااااااااا سعد 
دنيتى وسعودا







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

القاء من اللقاء طلبك مفروض حاول مرة اخري 



احاول تانى 
لا لالالا مابقدر 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

انت العفاف لابسك وشاح ..
 نور الصباح شافك فرح 
 انت السمح وطبعك سمح





وانت الشهد
وطعمك عسل
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياخال ماترسل لي من الصنف دا هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا سلام عليك يا عوض خليت الناس يطلعوا مشاعرهم المكبوته في اولان لاين 

ابداع يا حبيب 



صدقت ولله ياشيخ طارق
تفجير مواهب رهييييبة ومبدعة
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*عندي سعال بحاري في السعودية ولا في السودان  غايتو الشي دهـــ قريب للصنف اقصد الخط بتاع بحاري 

ولعة 
لو رسلت لمورتا انا كمان عايز 
*

----------


## سامرين

*انا اول الموافقين والباصمين لالغاء العضويه
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياخال ماترسل لي من الصنف دا هههههههه



دا تكون فاطر شية
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صدقت ولله ياشيخ طارق
تفجير مواهب رهييييبة ومبدعة




انتو تورينتنا 
النشحن منها
ياغالى
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

عندي سعال بحاري في السعودية ولا في السودان  غايتو الشي دهـــ قريب للصنف اقصد الخط بتاع بحاري 

ولعة 
لو رسلت لمورتا انا كمان عايز 





دا ما بتقدر عليهو 
بخليها تشوف 
المفراكة وردة
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

انا اول الموافقين والباصمين لالغاء العضويه



وانت اول سبب
خلانى اطالب 
بالقاء عضويتى
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*واحد من المشرفين كتر خيرو 
غير العنوان من القاء الى الغاء 
وخرب الرصة حقتى 
لانى قاصد القاء بالقاف
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*إبن إدريس  يا  رايع , ربنا  يديمها
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

إبن إدريس يا رايع , ربنا يديمها



يا رايق  ربنا يديم  الروقة
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

إبن إدريس  يا  رايع , ربنا  يديمها









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

يا رايق  ربنا يديم  الروقة



  الله يديك 
حتى يرضيك
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
وقعت لي قلبي يا حبيب ياخ
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

واحد من المشرفين كتر خيرو 
غير العنوان من القاء الى الغاء 
وخرب الرصة حقتى 
لانى قاصد القاء بالقاف



هههههههه تصدق دى انا
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حبك للناس خلاني أحبك تاني
فيك الإحساس نساني أعيش أحزاني 

ما إنت نغم رنان في خيالي 
ما إنت عشم فنان زي حالي 
عارفك ساحر أزمان قبالي 
تسحر أزمان جاياك وليالي 

كيف ما أريدك لو كان أحوالي 
بيك تتباهى وتزدان وتلالي 
ياروح سر الألوان يا غالي 
صاحب عظمه وسلطان ومعالي 

كم في معناك حنان متوالي 
وكم في دنياك أمان يا غالي 
يا الحسنك بيك فرحان متعالي 
كم فرحت بيك أحزان يا حالي


*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يلقى عضويته فى بحر حبكم

هههههها
سامرين خربت الرصة

بحرك واسع يا فردة
انت وبحارى  منكم خوف
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اها عدلت الرصه من تانى ياابن ادريس
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هههههههه تصدق دى انا









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

اها عدلت الرصه من تانى ياابن ادريس




عاد اقول شنو 



الفهم قسم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

عاد اقول شنو 



الفهم قسم



قول اشطبونى من المنبر ونخلى كسلاوى ينفذ سريع قبل ماترجع فى طلبك
*

----------

